
Japanese Lawmakers Approve New Digital Currency Regulations - zxv
http://themerkle.com/japanese-lawmakers-approve-new-digital-currency-regulations/
======
zxv
"... the bill also has provisions that give the FSA authority to carry out
inspections on the premises of registered exchanges, as well as the issuance
of various administrative penalties"

